# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة الكابتن ماجد

## khaled aljonidee

لعبة الكابتن ماجد على الكمبيوتر

للتحميل اضغط على اسم اللعبة

لعبة الكابتن ماجد

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر خالد
وشكرا لانك وفيت بوعدك

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

عرااسي خالد
سكرا الك 
بس اتأخرت علنا شوي
صارك اسبوع قايلي بدك تنزلها

تسلم يا كبير

----------


## ashrafwater

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شكرا كمان مرة

بس مش قابل يشتغل عندي ليش
؟؟
يمكن بدو جافا سيكربت صح....

فيدوني

لأنو كمان البرامج اللي نزلها حسان مش مبينة وفيها جافا سكربت

----------


## جسر الحياة

شكرا كتير خالد على اللعبه

----------

